# Storing your snowboard off-season



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

you do want to remove the bindings


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

What's summer storage?? I ride my board year-round... haha

When I lived in St. Louis, I didn't listen to any of the bullshit about taking the bindings off or whatever, but I did wax my board and left it there all summer.  My board still rides the same, it didn't fuck up the camber or whatever, leaving the bindings on, that is. Definitely store them away from humid places like garages, you don't want the board to rust.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks dudes (and Razzi!!)

I shall slap a coat of wax on the boards today and not scrape and will slide some oil on the edges to keep them from rusting. Probably will store vertically sitting on the tail. Sounds like that will be fine.

I have a BRAND NEW board I just bought. Is there any reason to handle this board any differently just because it is brand new (meaning should I put a coat of wax on it as well)

Jim


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

AK-Man said:


> Thanks dudes (and Razzi!!)
> 
> I shall slap a coat of wax on the boards today and not scrape and will slide some oil on the edges to keep them from rusting. Probably will store vertically sitting on the tail. Sounds like that will be fine.
> 
> ...


Nah you don't need to treat it any differently cuz it's brand new. New boards do come with wax already on them but it's not a bad idea wax it anyways. You don't necessarily need to wax it for the summer if it's brand new, just leave it be and it'll be fine for the next season.


----------

